# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Gimana nyambung kabel supaya waterproof ??

## laukkoi

Om/Tante,
mau tanya nih....ada gak yang punya trik supaya sambungan kabel bisa jadi waterproof...
Ceritanya gini, pompaku mati....setelah ditelisik...ternyata ada kabel yang putus karena sudah getas....
Nah seharusnya solusinya kan mudah....tinggal potong kabel yang rusak dan sambung kembali...tapi masalahnya sambungan kabel itu bakal ada didekat pompa yang berarti bakal terendam air....
Nah adakah Om/Tante yang punya pengalaman...bagaimana caranya supaya sambungan kabel itu bisa waterproof...supaya gak korslet... ???

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoflooring

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

di LEM BIRU om, paling bagus..  ::

----------


## bolukukus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Albertus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dharma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

